# Carte mère pour un iMac G4



## Echo168 (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Où peut-on trouver une carte mère pour un iMac G4 Tournesol de 1Ghz d'occasion en état de marche et pas trop chère. C'est pour une association qui voudrait bien récupérer cet ordinateur ?

Merci pour vos réponses et pour votre contribution .


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2010)

bonjour,
pas trop chère ca veut dire quoi?

par ailleurs les filières sont toujours les mêmes
sites de vente ( genre ebay etc)
ou annonces
ou
si coup de bol  " don" de la pièce

( il y a divers fils 100% dédies dons)


----------



## Echo168 (9 Mai 2010)

Merci pascalformac pour ces infos, mais Ebay déjà essayé et pas trouvé. 
Pas trop chère, dans les alentours de 50 euros.

"_( il y a divers fils 100% dédies dons)_", qu'est-ce que tu dires par là. Tu as peut-être un lien ???

Merci pour ta contribution.


----------



## iMacounet (9 Mai 2010)

Voir dans la section "classic mac" il ya un sujet pour des dons de pièces de mac, mais attention interdit de faire demande !


----------

